# Peavey Predator ST 7 string, any good?



## Dayviewer (May 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, new guy here! 

Been wanting to get a 7 for a while now, to get into it anyway not ready to put alot of money down yet but it definatly needs to be decent.
Anyway I stumbled across a Peavey Predator ST7 today, didn't even know they made 7 strings, looks decent and will try it out next week.

Any of you guys any opinions on this one though? and know anything about a good price?
It's on sale for 300 euros but i've looked online today and it goes alot cheaper than that.
I can definatly get away with it cheaper (small store, pretty easy going guy haha ), but how much should I aim for? if it's any good ofcourse, still have to test it haha.

Anyway if somebody has a good opinion on this thing i would love to hear it, thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 5, 2012)

It's a decent 7 string, I used to own the TR7, which was the floyd version. The only drawback is that it only has 21 frets. It also only has a 3 way selector, so you don't get any in-between or coil-tapped sounds. Stock pickups are okay but will probably require an upgrade.


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 5, 2012)

if anything it could be a good modding platform, I say go for it!


----------



## chance0 (May 6, 2012)

Jim Antonio said:


> It's a decent 7 string, I used to own the TR7, which was the floyd version. The only drawback is that it only has 21 frets. It also only has a 3 way selector, so you don't get any in-between or coil-tapped sounds. Stock pickups are okay but will probably require an upgrade.



My first electric was 21 frets. Terribly, terribly restrictive. Big thumbs down here.


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 6, 2012)

chance0 said:


> My first electric was 21 frets. Terribly, terribly restrictive. Big thumbs down here.



That is so true, and was the primary reason I got rid of it. My luthier said it wasn't possible to mod the frets & make it 22. I'm a big fan of Peavey guitars so I was quite bummed out why they couldn't add just another fret to the damn guitar! 

It would be great if they made a 7 string off their HP Special or Session line but I'm pretty sure that's never gonna happen. Just ask Devin Townsend, hah!


----------



## Dayviewer (May 6, 2012)

I don't really mind 21 frets actually, what's most important for me is the build quality and sound, if the guitar is 'decent' though i guess it's good for the price it goes for, will find out soon i guess, thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 6, 2012)

I got mine brand-new for $100 off a store that bought overruns of Peavey guitars. I was able to resell it for $275!


----------

